
Ask HN: Does anyone use a voice assistant for thier day-to-day business? - RepressedEmu
I&#x27;ve been seeing a big push from Amazon Echo to get voice assistants onto people&#x27;s desks. Does anyone have any experience with this? Or any experience with enterprise Alexa skills?<p>I feel like there is a lot of room here for cool voice interfaces and I am looking for some feedback from anyone already using it.<p>I remember one HNer was talking about a voice interface for displaying business graphs(&quot;show me the last six months in revenue. forecast the next 3 months. etc&quot; but concluded that the platform(Echo) just wasn&#x27;t ready yet.
======
PaulHoule
I use it to do pomodoro.

